# New Refit Construction



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Nothing to do but get right back on the Refit horse and get going again. So...here we go. This one will be kept under lock and key at all times. Decided to pay homage to the great Raytheon on this build and emulate as best I could all the great ideas and planning that he put into his. I am by no means going to try to outdo him, but simply try to get as great a result as he did. Here is the first update...

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/zenomorp/Yet%20another%20Refit/


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Good luck with this one. After seeing the progress of your last one before your brother destroyed it, I look forward to seeing this one finished.

No offense to you personally, but I'd love to give your brother a beating for what he did to you...sorry....... You should show him all the posts about how everyone feels too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

zenomorp said:


> Nothing to do but get right back on the Refit horse and get going again.


Good man!


> So...here we go. This one will be kept under lock and key at all times.


Armed guard just to be on the safe side ? 


> Decided to pay homage to the great Raytheon on this build and emulate as best I could all the great ideas and planning that he put into his.


To quote Kirk "Oh please..." :freak: Great? me? nope, just brave (silly) enough to give summat a try.


> I am by no means going to try to outdo him, but simply try to get as great a result as he did.


Try and outdo me and that's a strong suggestion from this end. 
I did mine to prove a theory or three and set an "ok this is what can be done" standard for others to improve upon. 
Push them boundaries my modeling muckers, if not with this one then the next and so on.

So to you Zeno and others, you all show the skill, strength and determination to pull of some top class stuff.
Let's see the next step up people :thumbsup:

Go easy.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Just not my week! I was cutting out the bridge hole on the upper saucer and my x-acto slipped off and I stabbed my left hand DEEP! Just got home from the ER after getting sutured up with 3 stitches. Blade went through the muscle in the webbing between my thumb and fore finger. So, needless to say, no updates for a while.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Owch !

Well i reckon that complete's the blood, sweat and tear's routine taken care of, should be plain sailing from now on when ya hand heals 

Just kidding my friend.
If it's anything like when i severed a tendon in my hand some years back, the worst thing for me was not being able to do any serious modeling...unfortunately someone discovered that i could still hold a large paintbrush with the other hand so the house got repainted 

You take care and go easy now.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Ray. I lucked out and just basically bled. What really sucks is that I start my new job tomorrow assembling and building aircraft wire harnesses for Raytheon Aircraft Company. Gonna have a fun time trying to explain what happened and I don't imagine holding cannon plugs while trying to pin them will be an easy task. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ouch....Real sorry that happened Zeno. You go easy now 

Looking very forward to seeing your take on Raytheons method. My next refit will incorporate Rays methods as well. 

Take care,


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks like you're off to a great start :thumbsup: It'll be cool to see another take on Raytheon's concepts.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

A little saying come to mind......


Cut towards your buddie, not your body.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> A little saying come to mind......
> 
> 
> Cut towards your buddie, not your body.


Well, in the immortal words of Forrest Gump..."Sh*t Happens." (Ok, paraphrased a bit, but that's what he meant)


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Well guys, updated the album with a few new pics. I recently went from all the time in the world to NO time. My new job requires me to work 10 hours a day 6 days a week. Hard to drag myself to the desk to do any new build work. Slowly but surely it will get done. As they say, Patience is a virtue. See you all next update.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok...New parts finally arrived. Still waiting on my PNT decals. I got Don Matthy's 1701-A Hanger Bay and his accurization parts (with much thanks!), and my 200 white, 5mm, 55,000 mcd LEDs and resistors. Now if I can get any free time from work, maybe I can actually do something with them. See you all then!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Good on ya!
I swear by Don's parts. Sometimes I swear AT Don's parts. then I swear at myself and go have a nap.


You're a good man Zeno!

Can I ask where and howmuch the LED's ran you?


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

For 200 5mm white LEDs and corresponding amount of resistors...ran me exactly $58 from a company in Hong Kong through Ebay. Bought from them before and was very pleased. I could have gone with 200 5mm 11,000 mcd for around $20, but I wanted the brighter 55,000 mcd. Thanks for asking Lou!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

What ohm resistor are you using?


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Chi Wing LED I believe its called, thats where I ordered mine as well. However I ordered in 100 bulk instead of 200. For 100 I believe it was 13 something with the resistors. So for about 200 It was 26 or so. I think if you order smaller its cheaper. Great job so far by the way Zeno, keep it up.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Guys,
thanks for the info!
will the "corresponding resisters" work in a 12v environment if the LED's are wired parallel? 

I prefer 12v. because I also use automobile light kits and they are 12v.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes. They are designed to be run on a 12v system. I use 9v myself so I don't have to run two separate circuits, one for the hull lights and one for DLM's Flasher Board. It has to run on 6-9 volts.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, VERY preliminary lighting done on lower saucer. Finally got some time to do something. Not as pretty as Ray's job, but I lack the epoxy, resin, and plastic molding experience that he has, so I have to settle with what I can. Will do some more work in the morn'. See you then!

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/zenomorp/Yet%20another%20Refit/


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Finished up the lower spotlight effect. Not great, but good enough in my opinion for my first attempt anyway. After painting, the hot spots should die down and create a more even effect.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks Great to me! :thumbsup:

I just wish I hadn't already painted the inside of mine...

Regards,
Todd


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Very nice indeed. When I start mine over the summer (still planning and buying  ) I will also probably use Ray's approach...he had such a great idea.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

zenomorp said:


> Finished up the lower spotlight effect. Not great, but good enough in my opinion for my first attempt anyway. After painting, the hot spots should die down and create a more even effect.












I think it's a GREAT first attempt. I really love this first pic. 

Looking very forward to trying out Rays approach on my next build


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

One suggestion for those going with Ray's light-from-within approach: try raising the edge of the foil above the surface of the plastic to make the edges of the spots less stark. Also, maybe try increasing the height of the foil above the plastic the further you get from the source to look more realistic.

I was one of those who thought's Ray's approach wouldn't work after the ship was fully painted, but after seeing his latest photos I must say it looks spectacular.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Raist3001 said:


> I think it's a GREAT first attempt. I really love this first pic.
> 
> Looking very forward to trying out Rays approach on my next build


Thanks Raist! Means a lot coming from you. I think I will apply the base coat for the aztec (pearl white) before assembling the saucer in case the paint does darken the effect a little so I can add some more light to correct it. Then I will seal up the saucer and apply the top coat (gloss white). We'll see.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I did this years ago, whenever old Smoothie first came out.
1) the hotspots aren't going to go away with painting. You need to diffuse them somehow, probably with frosted clear plastic
2. The sharp edge of the foil will give you too sharp demarcations. An airbrush or even brush painting and sand the edges softly gives a really nice soft line between light and shadow
3. Foil conducts electricity. If any of whatever you're using for insulation ever comes undone, you have a great chance of a short in your electrical system. (Experience talking there.) If you're using tape or shrink wrap, use thin superglue as an extra line of defense in holding whatever wrapping in place. Preferably, do that anyway and don't use the foil. 
I love the shadows from the phasers. That's brilliant!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Came home from work today and was motivated to do a little work on the beauty so here we go. Completed the lower saucer lighting (sans flashers and strobes). Here are some pics. Will probably start on the upper saucer tomorrow. See you then! Happy modeling!

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/zenomorp/Yet%20another%20Refit/


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

That's looking sharp! I only hope I can do half as well as that when I finally do start mine.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Finished preliminary upper saucer spotlighting. Here are some pics. Progress is slow and steady. Work is draining my will to live so it's hard to muster up the motivation to have at the kit. Anyway, it will eventually get done.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Finished a majority of the upper saucer tonight. Took a lot of effort. Still a long way to go. Probably do work on the sensor bands and neck tomorrow being that it's my first day off work in almost 3 weeks. Until next time....

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/zenomorp/Yet%20another%20Refit/


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Completed the sensor bands and installed the aluminum display rod. Turned out pretty well. That's all I can do tonight. Gotta get up early for work. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

And with a fair amount of putty applied...the neck is attached. Those of you who used DLM's accurate impulse piece know that the kit needs some modifying to make it all fit nicely, hence the putty. I need to do some sanding when it's nice and dry. Next step, masking of windows, black paint in the ol' airbrush to cover leaks, and on the the next piece. See you then!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Comin' right along! :thumbsup: 






I'm still skeered of mine....


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

Nicely done work so far sir!
She be coming together slow but sure, keep it going Zeno 

Go easy.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looking good! The stand location makes sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! Painted up the saucer/neck assembly with the base coat of Tamiya Pearl White. Came out good. Had to thinner away the spotlight areas and then do another light spraying again. My camera makes the spotlights seem uneven, but they are. The camera doesn't seem to pick up the light very well. Anyway, while this is drying, on to the hanger bay assembly. See you all then!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Preliminary lighting done on primary hull and hanger bay. Should be able to seal 'er up tomorrow and move on to the deflector dish.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Good work so far Zeno!
Sorry, i was wrong about the phaser spotlights.....Yours ARE the same as Ray's....
I'm following this build with great interest as i've just started mine!

Rich


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Well done Zeno 

Looking great


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Raist! Got the saucer and neck attached to the main hull and all wired together. I am really disappointed with the way the spotlights look. Live and learn I guess. Maybe will turn out better on the next try. Enough of that talk, Dry attached the nacelles to get a view of how everything is lining up and all looks good. Plan on wiring up said nacelles tomorrow and then on to aztec time. See ya all then! Happy modeling.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

So what's not to like? Can you still crack it open? Maybe add a little spray on the inside to soften the edge? Move the LED away from the surface a little more?

You're close ...


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

SteveR said:


> So what's not to like? Can you still crack it open? Maybe add a little spray on the inside to soften the edge? Move the LED away from the surface a little more?
> 
> You're close ...


Well, it was my first attempt at this type of lighting scheme and after applying the base coat of pearl white, the spotlighting turned yellowish. Just a big let down. I am going to forgo the hull spotlights and just finish with the nacelle spotlights and finish it up. We'll see how it turns out. Thanks for the support.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey, Zeno...

...even the Mighty Ray's Spots have a yellowy tinge, it's just an unfortunate by product of lighting through paint i think....how about giving the spotlight cut-outs inside the hull a thin coat of white spray?

I'm going to be spotlighting mine....(shiver)...i'm dreading it a little...

Rich


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

What they said 
It's one of them unfortunate side effects with white paint and almost impossible to get around apart from using either acrylic and/or auto car sprays.
The yellowing is still there but it's a lot less than with enamel for example.

I wouldn't worry about it too much though Zeno, you've pulled of something rather special this time around, doubtless there will be a next time my modeling mucker.

As you say, you live and learn, here's to more of the learning :thumbsup:

Your doing great, don't you dare give it up !
I know you won't anyway, just thought i'd say it 

Go easy


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

... how about a thin coat of transparent blue inside?


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Deflector housing installed and all sealed up. Got DLM's replacement pieces installed on the nacelles making them next on the list to wire up and attach. See you all then!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Took almost 7 darn hours, but finally got done with one nacelle. I am happy with the way it turned out. Will start the next one tomorrow...maybe. Till next time...


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Man Zeno...thats lookin good. Keep it up! The nacelle looks fantastic...what did you use for the spacing if I might ask. Again keep it up man.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

As much as it pains me to say it, the detail pics are in my photobucket album (first page of this post). I say that because the layout is not very esthetically pleasing.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok...after more than a month, construction is complete. Here are some pics. The saucer masking is still on explaining the obvious and now the REAL fun begins....masking the rest of the ship and the good 'ol aztec process. 'Till next time.


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

She's looking good!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Very nice!

I'm gonna do this on my next one.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! Currently working on the daunting task of masking the rest of the ship. Got a goal of at least getting the aztec completely applied by the end of the day.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Hiya Zenomorph!
Watching your thread with interest!
Excellent work (and so fast!!!!) just a couple of questions....
...What's happened to your saucer thrusters, or are they on another wiring line?
....Are you going to smooth the joins in the saucer window sections?...i may have missed your solution!

As i say...excellent work!
Looking forward to the paint job!!!

Can i ask what influenced you to use Tamiya Pearl White as your first coat please?

Thanks....sorry for possibly sounding cheecky....just a curious Scotsman!

Rich


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

lizzybus said:


> Hiya Zenomorph!
> Watching your thread with interest!
> Excellent work (and so fast!!!!) just a couple of questions....
> ...What's happened to your saucer thrusters, or are they on another wiring line?
> ...


1. Well, my saucer thrusters still have the masking on them from when I painted a test coat on the saucer, so when the mask is removed, it will look normal. 2. Yes, the saucer window joints will be smoothed over and sanded down after I finish masking the rest of the ship. 3. I used pearl white because I used a gray primer as my aztec base coat last time and it didn't really turn out well, so this time I wanted a pearl effect as the base. It's an experiment at this point. 4. By the way, the only way to know things is to ask questions. Feel free to ask any you want. Thanks!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok guys, one step closer. Masking and base coat is complete. Got some more gap filling to do. Just waiting for it to dry and on to the aztec.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Added some more pics to the photobucket album if you guys prefer to see them that way. 

http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/zenomorp/Yet%20another%20Refit/


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

And so it begins....










The entire aztec progress will be available for viewing in the aforementioned photobucket album.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

When ever i've started doing the aztec, it's about the time i start thinking that modeling has it's down side with a long slow but ultimately rewarding struggle uphill to find the good side again 

I know you'll get through it Zeno, looking mightly good so far :thumbsup: 

Go easy


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Raytheon said:


> When ever i've started doing the aztec, it's about the time i start thinking that modeling has it's down side with a long slow but ultimately rewarding struggle uphill to find the good side again
> 
> I know you'll get through it Zeno, looking mightly good so far :thumbsup:
> 
> Go easy


Always boosts my confidence when I read you words Ray. Many thanks. Aztec application is complete. Will be top coating and removing the templates next. See ya then!


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

ahh yes the dreaded aztect work. Nice job Zeno...bet that took awhile.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Zeno, she's coming along wonderfully. Your doing a great job my friend.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Raist3001 said:


> Zeno, she's coming along wonderfully. Your doing a great job my friend.


Thank you. Just got my sensor bands from Culttvman. Love these things. He also inserted a WF ad. Thought that was cool. Currently removing the Aztec templates. Going well. Gotta clean some areas up. I just wanted to snap a quick pick after removing the window masking to see how they looked. See you guys next update!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Aztec complete. Here are some shots. The rest are in the photobucket album. All that's left now is detail painting and decals. Almost done...


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking beautiful Zeno!!! :thumbsup: For a while there she was looking like some sort of indian zebra  But, now.... ah... a beautiful swan...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Fantastic work thus far, *zenomorp*! Coming right along.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow!
She's looking very sweet Zeno!
Did you have any trouble with the templates pulling up paint?

Rich


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

lizzybus said:


> Wow!
> She's looking very sweet Zeno!
> Did you have any trouble with the templates pulling up paint?
> 
> Rich


Nope! Not one problem at all. Before I applied them, as I peeled each one off the paper, I stuck it on my hand and then pulled it off to make it lose some of it's adhesion. It still sticks well to the model but the risk of them pulling up paint is cut in half. Also makes them twice as easy to remove.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Very nice zeno...looking very very good.


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone! OK...I am officially taking a stand, well...you know what I mean.


----------



## 30thss (Dec 6, 2003)

Outstanding work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Excellent job there my friend.... 
looking better everytime!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Kind words. Thanks! Quick update. Had to do some re-work on the lower saucer but it's all good now. Uploaded a couple of videos to the photobucket album ( http://s105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/zenomorp/Yet%20another%20Refit/ ). One of the aztec effect and one of the lighting (strobes, flashers, and hull lights) now that I have the ship permanently mounted in the base and all wired up. I am not a great camera man, so you will have to excuse me. Going to be pretty busy this weekend so I doubt I'll get to do any more work until the beginning of next week so, see ya then!


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Zeno!
Just looked at your vids....outsatnding work there my friend! Your lights are fantastic and i can only hope mine turn out half as well!

C'mon....what are you waiting for???? Lets see some detail paint and decals!

Eagerly awaiting....

Rich


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

She be looking sweet my friend, most excellent work thusfar.
I second what Rich said  

Go easy.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Looking very sweet there. Well done Zeno. I love seeing Rays technique. GREAT job my friend.


----------



## 30thss (Dec 6, 2003)

Awesome work!

I hope my next one comes out half as good. :thumbsup:


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice. 

But didn't the bow light flash the same rate as the red and green lights? 

I'm working on one right now, in my spare time (I'm a Drill Sergeant so it;s VERY limited) currious about the base how did you do it?

RECON 
us cavalry scout


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

uscav_scout said:


> Very nice.
> 
> But didn't the bow light flash the same rate as the red and green lights?
> 
> ...


Yes, but being that it is white and not red or green, I decided to hook it up to the strobe circuit so it would be congruent with the rest of them. I think it might also be possible that it does in fact strobe, just at a slower rate than the the rest of the strobes, yet still faster than the flashers. In any case, it's not worth opening up the saucer to correct. Thanks for your interest. On an unrelated note, you say you are a Drill Sergeant. What rank are you? I spent 6 years in the Navy. I am just curious.


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm a Staff Sergeant...just made the E7 promotion list. Which means even less time to build. 

Funny, the folks at the shrink shop (manadatory after Iraq) said to get back into an old hobby, I hadn't built anything in years. Now I have no time to do anything 0400-2200 daily. 

MY PL350 still in the box, along with aztec dummys, the photo-etched brass stuff, (they have that stuff in the 80-90s!) and $150 worth of paint. Stuffs collecting dust.

I wouldn't open it up either. Built the E350 a year ago, out of the box, and it took me almost 2 weeks

Dave


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Another quick update. Got home from my bowling league and finalized the deflector and the photon launcher. More to come...


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Did some preliminary painting on the bridge assembly. Tried my best to get the correct colors. I came close enough in my opinion. Also snapped a quick pick of the ship in a dark room. Here they are. Next update coming soon!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

So it continues....did some more quick painting and decal application. Here are the pics. More in the photobucket album. More updates soon...


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Beautiful! She looks really great :thumbsup:


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Prowler901 said:


> Beautiful! She looks really great :thumbsup:


Thanks! Got the strongback and deflector details done. Nacelle and shuttle bay paint and details left, then the rest of the decals, then...all done. More to come.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Good stuff Zeno...VERY good stuff!
Did you use the DLM board for the flashing lights?

Rich


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

lizzybus said:


> Good stuff Zeno...VERY good stuff!
> Did you use the DLM board for the flashing lights?
> 
> Rich


Sure did.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

She's a beaut Zeno. 
Sterling work there sir, allow thyself a pat on the back for the work done so far mate. :thumbsup: 

Go easy


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Raytheon said:


> She's a beaut Zeno.
> Sterling work there sir, allow thyself a pat on the back for the work done so far mate. :thumbsup:
> 
> Go easy


Thanks so much Ray. Appreciate your kind words greatly. Looking forward to seeing your build of REL's 1/650 "E". Here is another quick update. Got the nacelles completed. Just need to put down some clear coat and apply the numerous decals. Next update will be the completed model. See ya all then!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok, here it is. Build and paint is complete. Here are some pics of the clear coat drying before all the decals are applied, which will probably be tomorrow. This is turning out to be the best build of any model I have ever done. It's about the 50th or so I've done, so as with most things, the more you do, the better you get.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Smoooth!


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Super clean Zeno. You are correct as you do more and more you get better and better, with all things. I think I like this one better than your other version. Nice Nice job.


----------

